# kioti rx 7320 recall



## terrytate415 (7 mo ago)

I just got a letter from corporate kioti. they want to change out the quick disconnect on the front of the tractor. bought my tractor back in September 2021 brand new. apparently the round tube that connects the quick disconnect frame on the front of the tractor was made out of 2-in tubing. supposed to be made out of three and a half inch round tubing. I've already bent mine. so I can see why they want to change it out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi terry, thanks for sharing...


----------

